# 452X - Natural Color



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

A thread on another forum, one of the posters mentioned that he likes 452X in the Natural color because it has less wax. He said that his able to make a 24 strand string that is the same diameter as an 18 strand string.

Do any of you use the natural color? 

Do you have the same experience?

Where can I buy the natural color?

Thanks,

Allen


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I've never used the natural but the spool of white I have has very little wax. I have noticed certain spools of 452x has more wax then others and appears to be larger but I haven't noticed any difference in final string size. After burnishing and dewaxing I think it all ends up the same. There was a post here awhile back that someone said they request the low wax material. It's more expensive but you get more material. 6 strands is alot of difference though.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

I use the natural color. Works well as a substitute for white 452x. On of the things I do when laying out my strings is as I'm wrapping the material around my posts, I use a microfiber cloth and run the whole length of string material through it. It does a great job taking off the excess wax. It also makes burnishing more effective in that there is less wax on the inside of the bundle that will work its way out.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

60X said:


> 6 strands is alot of difference though.


I thought so too, but he's someone who's knowledge I have a lot of respect for. 

I'd like to try this. Any one know where to get a spool of it?


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

They do not make a 452X in white. It is called natural. It has some fibers that will not be 100% white that is why it is called natural. It dose have less wax on it then the other colors. I have used it and I do not notice that much of a difference. 6 strands is a very big difference. You can get it all over the place. If you have trouble finding it just pm me and I will get it out to you.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> They do not make a 452X in white. It is called natural.


 Wrong, they most certainly do make a white 452X but the Natural only comes in 452X. I have a spool of the white 452X. Truth be told though it is not a very bright white but it is not the natural color. Here is there color chart
http://www.bcyfibers.com/technical_sheets/Bowstring colors 6-09 B.jpg


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I just sold a spool of white 452x today. It get bled on very easy from just about every other color. I think it has to do with the low wax count compared to the other colors.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Wrong, they most certainly do make a white 452X but the Natural only comes in 452X. I have a spool of the white 452X. Truth be told though it is not a very bright white but it is not the natural color. Here is there color chart
> http://www.bcyfibers.com/technical_sheets/Bowstring colors 6-09 B.jpg


Actually... 452X does not come in white, it only comes in natural. If you call BCY and order white 452X, they will tell you that it is actually natural. 

The other materials that are 100% Dyneema such as Dynaflight 97, 8125, and Dynaflight 10 actually come in white as the Dyneema fiber is pure white. 452X is Dyneema blended with Vectran which is a golden color, that is why they don't can't/don't call it white. 

The color chart that they have on their website lists all of the colors that they produce. They do this so that they don't have to have a separate color chart for each material.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

3dshooter80 said:


> Actually... 452X does not come in white, it only comes in natural. If you call BCY and order white 452X, they will tell you that it is actually natural.
> 
> The other materials that are 100% Dyneema such as Dynaflight 97, 8125, and Dynaflight 10 actually come in white as the Dyneema fiber is pure white. 452X is Dyneema blended with Vectran which is a golden color, that is why they don't can't/don't call it white.
> 
> The color chart that they have on their website lists all of the colors that they produce. They do this so that they don't have to have a separate color chart for each material.


:thumbs_up :thumbs_up Good post and info.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Then why on their website it says WHITE and natural but the natural only comes in 452X


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Actually... 452X does not come in white, it only comes in natural. If you call BCY and order white 452X, they will tell you that it is actually natural.
> 
> The other materials that are 100% Dyneema such as Dynaflight 97, 8125, and Dynaflight 10 actually come in white as the Dyneema fiber is pure white. 452X is Dyneema blended with Vectran which is a golden color, that is why they don't can't/don't call it white.
> 
> The color chart that they have on their website lists all of the colors that they produce. They do this so that they don't have to have a separate color chart for each material.


You are correct. I actually placed an order with BCY last week and tried to order white 452x. No dice. They told me they do not make white 452x. The natural works perfectly fine though.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Then why on their website it says WHITE and natural but the natural only comes in 452X


BCY seems to be really slow about updating their website. For such excellent string material, the website is about as weak as they come. 

Somebody should clue them in on the value of a good website.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I can't say why their website has not been updated, but they do not offer a white in 452x, and have not for a while. I harp on bob at every shoot/show I see him at asking for white, he just says......nope, sorry.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Well then I have a spool of white 452X here, but I did buy it several years ago. You are right though about them being really slow updating their website.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

The reason that there is white and natural in the same charti is that the color chart is for all materials, not just 452X. They put all of them in one chart so they didn't have to make multiple color charts because of 1 color. 8125 comes in all the colors and combo colors that 452X does so there wasn't any need to have multiple charts.


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

*strings*

How many stranes do you make your strings i see some use 24 stranes and they are using 452X shooting string and 8125 for cable


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

sues said:


> How many stranes do you make your strings i see some use 24 stranes and they are using 452X shooting string and 8125 for cable


Usually it is the opposite I believe...452x cables with 8125 strings. I prefer 24 strand 452x strings myself.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Let's bring this old cat back to life, 24 strand 452x what serving size and what kind of serving for the best target strings you can make? Go!


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Or should I use natural and add 4 strands?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

add few extra strands yes... natural has no wax or dye cus its NATURAL... so smaller...


----------

